# Memphis belle blown cap



## xr650jkallen (Nov 26, 2015)

Anybody have any of these caps ? Or is there a replacement? I don't really need 100 of them and that's the smallest quantity on eBay. Anybody have an idea of why it would pop?


----------



## xr650jkallen (Nov 26, 2015)

I can't get my pics to upload but here's a link to the eBay http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/291557676246


----------



## xr650jkallen (Nov 26, 2015)

It's c790 that's blown. Does anybody know why this cap would blow?


----------

